# Was könnte das sein: Schleimiger ovale geleeartige Substanz



## mfridau (23. Apr. 2022)

Was jemand was das sein könnte: An Stengel von Plastikrohr im Teich kleben längliche durchsichtige geleeartige Substanzen.
Evtl. Fischlaich? oder Froschlaich?
Soll ich das rausmachen oder drinlassen. Es sieht eigentlich eklig aus. 
Danke für Info.
Ebenso hab ich ein holzartiges kleines Tierwesen im Teich entdeckt, das unten wie eine Ameise aussieht und sonst wie ein
Stückchen Holz und klettenartige Seitenauswüchse hat. Schleppt Teilchen vom Teich ab. sehr seltsam.


----------



## Knipser (23. Apr. 2022)

mfridau schrieb:


> Was jemand was das sein könnte: An Stengel von Plastikrohr im Teich kleben längliche durchsichtige geleeartige Substanzen.
> Evtl. Fischlaich? oder Froschlaich?
> Soll ich das rausmachen oder drinlassen. Es sieht eigentlich eklig aus.
> Danke für Info.
> ...


Fotos wären angebracht. Willi


----------



## Marion412 (23. Apr. 2022)

Im Zweifelsfalle lass ich erstmal alles drin . Könnte Fischlaich sein, bei mir sind die Moderlischen schon fleissig am laichen.
Willi hat schon recht, Foto könnte helfen 
Die Tierchen mit Holz könnten Köcherfliegenlarven sein


----------



## PeBo (23. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Chris,


mfridau schrieb:


> längliche durchsichtige geleeartige Substanzen.


da tippe ich auf Schneckenlaich.


mfridau schrieb:


> Ebenso hab ich ein holzartiges kleines Tierwesen im Teich entdeckt, das unten wie eine Ameise aussieht und sonst wie ein
> Stückchen Holz und klettenartige Seitenauswüchse hat. Schleppt Teilchen vom Teich ab. sehr seltsam.


Da gebe ich Marion @Marion412 recht, laut Beschreibung müssen das Köcherfliegenlarven sein. Die schmücken sich mit allem, was sie im Teich vorfinden.

Um sicher zu sein, wären Fotos hilfreich.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Digicat (23. Apr. 2022)

Könnte auch Schneckenlaich sein ... 






© https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/was-ist-das-für-laich.33279/

Hier auf der Unterseite eines Seerosenblattes

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (23. Apr. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Könnte auch Schneckenlaich sein ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich vermute auch was Helmut schon schrieb. Willi


----------



## Elvira B. (23. Apr. 2022)

Genau so sieht es aus


----------

